# Dafydd ap Gwilym poems online (w/translation)



## editor (Sep 2, 2007)

The poems of the great 13th-century Welsh poet, Dafydd ap Gwilym, can  now be read online here: http://www.dafyddapgwilym.net/index_eng.php complete with English translations, manuscript images and midern Welsh renderings...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Sep 3, 2007)

Good news, Dafydd ap Gwilym is one of the great poets of medieval european literature, and many of his directness and bittersweet comments on love have quite a contemporay feeling.


----------



## Ben Bore (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, I read about the site a while back but never visited it.

I've got a Cowbois tee shirt with Trafferth mewn Tafarn on it ( hoodie example )


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2007)

Ben Bore said:
			
		

> Thanks, I read about the site a while back but never visited it.
> 
> I've got a Cowbois tee shirt with Trafferth mewn Tafarn on it ( hoodie example )


That's an ace poem - sounds amazingly contemporary too!

Great t shirts too....


----------



## rhys gethin (Sep 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That's an ace poem - sounds amazingly contemporary too!
> 
> Great t shirts too....



Marvelous poem - got it by heart - once - but have lost a lot.   Will try again.


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 6, 2007)

Da iawn editor.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

lewislewis said:
			
		

> Da iawn editor.


 

Nos da.


----------



## Soffa_Idris (Sep 6, 2007)

And of course, we can't forget the infamous Cywydd y Gal (Ode to the Penis). 

I pass the church (well, the church has been rebuilt since his time I suppose) where he used to ogle women (Eng) on the way to work every day. 

Dafydd ap Gwilym - Dude.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

In an attempt to get his poems read by more folks, I'm going to stick some of them up on urban 'proper' and link to that excellent site.


----------



## Karac (Sep 6, 2007)

Soffa_Idris said:
			
		

> And of course, we can't forget the infamous Cywydd y Gal (Ode to the Penis).
> 
> I pass the church (well, the church has been rebuilt since his time I suppose) where he used to ogle women (Eng) on the way to work every day.
> 
> Dafydd ap Gwilym - Dude.


The Penis 



 By God penis, you must be guarded  

 with eye and hand  

 because of this lawsuit, straight-headed pole,  

4 more carefully than ever now.  

 Cunt's net-quill, because of complaint  

 a bridle must be put on your snout  

 to keep you in check so that you are not indicted  

8 again, take heed [you] despair of minstrels.  



 To me you are the vilest of rolling pins,  

 scrotum's horn, do not rise up or wave about,  

 gift to the noble ladies of Christendom,  

12 nut-pole of the lap's cavity,  

 snare shape, gander  

 sleeping in its yearling plumage,  

 neck with a wet head and milk-giving shaft,  

16 tip of a growing shoot, stop your awkward jerking,  

 crooked blunt one, accursed pole,  

 centre pillar of a girl's two halves,  

 head of a stiff conger-eel with a hole in it,  

20 blunt barrier like a fresh hazel-pole.  

 You are longer than a big man's thigh,  

 a long night's roaming, chisel of a hundred nights,  

 auger like a post's shaft,  

24 leather-headed one who is called 'tail'.  

 You are a crowbar which causes lust,  

 the bolt of the lid of a girl's bare arse.  

 There's a tube in your head,  

28 a whistle for fucking every day.  

 There's an eye in your pate  

 which finds every woman fair.  

 Rounded pestle, extending gun,  

32 it is a purgatorial fire for a small cunt,  

 thatching-stick of girls' laps,  

 the swift growth is the clapper of a bell,  

 blunt pod, it dug a family,  

36 snare of skin, nostril with a crop of two testicles.  

 You are a trouserful of wantonness,  

 your neck is leather, image of a goose's neckbone,  

 completely deceitful disposition, pod of lewdness,  

40 door-nail which causes a lawsuit and trouble.  



 Consider that there is a writ and an indictment,  

 bow your head, stick for planting children.  

 It's difficult to keep you under control,  

44 miserable thrust, you are woeful indeed!  

 Your master is frequently rebuked,  

 the rottenness through your head is obvious.  


Thats quite good


----------



## lewislewis (Sep 7, 2007)

What a genius.


----------

